# Northwave T-Track



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't heard of any Northwave dealers carrying the T-Track.

But I picked up a pair of the Domains (which are Northwave's stiffest boot) with the upper and lower speed lace system. Love them! Very fast to adjust and very stiff.

I'm on my 3rd pair of Northwaves, the build quality is fantastic!


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I would have bought the Domain SLs if they weren't so expensive. The Decade SL is the same boot without the carbon spine, so the price was much better and almost as stiff.

I would shell out for the T-Track, but not the Domain. If I'm gonna spend that much cash, I want exactly what I'm looking for 

Here's to hoping I can find a pair for opening sales next season!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I hear you about the price. I got last year's model Domain on sale for $130 which is a big reason why I pulled the trigger on the deal.

You might have better luck searching European websites or searching in combo bike/boarding shops (as opposed to snowboard/wakeboard/skateboard shops. Northwave is Italian and way bigger into high end road bike stuff than snowboarding gear.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That is a great looking system. I assume there's greater gearing down than with the boa's? And the lanyard retracts? (Like starting a lawnmower) or am I completely off base?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a pair of Northwave Decades a long time ago. Quality was great and everything, but man they were too stiff and I think I got toe stubbing.

Otherwise, like other posters have said the quality is pretty good.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

Donutz said:


> That is a great looking system. I assume there's greater gearing down than with the boa's? And the lanyard retracts? (Like starting a lawnmower) or am I completely off base?


Starting a lawnmower is exactly what is is like :laugh: and yes, the lanyard retracts right back into the coil, so you have nothing to tuck away. The red switch locks it in place, and you flip it off to release the cable and open the boot. It took me all of 10 seconds to have the Caliber boot on my foot and cinched up. Took me even less time to take them off! The Caliber is their only other boot that has the T-Track, and it looks like this:










The cable is made from parachute line, you can reef as hard as you want on it and it will not snap. See that strap going across the middle of the boot? Built in heel lock system that is ingenious! I own a pair of dual BOA Vans Auras, and when you really want to cinch it up, I find it gets tough because you don't really have any leverage - not so with this T-Track system. See all those brass bushings where the cable zig-zags? Those act like pulleys, and its takes no effort to tighten them as much as you want.



What do you mean by gearing down being greater? Do you mean the tension drops faster throughout the day? Not from what I could tell when I had them on in the store. I was wearing the "low-end" Calibers for a good 30 minutes while walking around looking at other stuff. And I didn't feel like it needed dual zone Track systems at all - nice even pressure across your whole foot, fit like a glove.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bones said:


> I hear you about the price. I got last year's model Domain on sale for $130 which is a big reason why I pulled the trigger on the deal.
> 
> You might have better luck searching European websites or searching in combo bike/boarding shops (as opposed to snowboard/wakeboard/skateboard shops. Northwave is Italian and way bigger into high end road bike stuff than snowboarding gear.


Lucky man, that is a seriously sweet deal for a boot of that quality.

Yeah, I've searched high and low everywhere - I just think they didn't make very many of them this year and sold out quick. Northwave isn't extremely well known, but a company that builds a product like this deserves some attention so I'm trying to spread a bit of the word... 

It would be a shame for them to discontinue a product for lack of interest.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

found a website that carries them however I think they are out of your size 
northwave-t-track


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

Basin sports at killington is listing a a pair of domain's in mondo 28.5 for $ 140.00


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

Rider161 said:


> found a website that carries them however I think they are out of your size
> northwave-t-track


I saw that site before, and I could live with a size 11 (Mondo 290), which they have... BUT, that'll cost me $367 CDN, plus shipping, and then I get slapped with duties, making them probably a $600 boot. 

Do I really want them so bad to order them in from BULGARIA? :laugh::laugh:

I'll deal with my local store first, and see what I can do for the start of next season


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

crow79 said:


> What do you mean by gearing down being greater? Do you mean the tension drops faster throughout the day?


If you have to pull twice as far to get the same tension, but the pull is easier, it's geared down more. I find the boa dial to be a little tough when it's getting just tight enough. 'Course there isn't really a gearing system in the boa, it's "direct drive". Thinking about it, I guess the Northwave system would be the same -- any kind of gearing system would just be more stuff to break.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahh, I see - I answered that without realizing it somewhere in that long reply, lol!

Donutz, if you ever come across a pair, try them out. It really is a superior system and I won't go back to a Boa coil knowing these are out there. If you're curious, West Coast Sports has lots of Calibers over on W 4th Ave here in Vancouver.

I do agree, it does mean more stuff that can fail and you can only get what you need from Northwave. At least with the Speed Laces, you can use laces from any SL system if you snap them.


----------

